# Oven heat deflector?



## 89539

Another Euramobil woe...

Our 'van is a LHD import and so I assume the SMEV oven is a retrofit by Westcrofts.

I made the mistake of leaving one of the drawer catches out which is now blistered and needs replacing, but more worryingly I noticed that the shelf carcase immediately above the oven is melting badly. Are heat deflectors available for the SMEV's? We have made one out of foil, but a permanent solution is preferred.

Also, compared to the oven fitted in our Autosleepers Nuevo, this oven seems to be pretty poor, very difficult to get up to temp. and worse to control. We've had a healthy diet of charcoal over the last week  

Are any other makes better. Any Nuevo owners remind me what's in the Nuevo?

Pete


----------



## cabby

how long have you had the van, maybe your best bet is to get in touch with Westcrofts straight away and tell them of the problem.give them the chance to fix it.sounds dangerous to me the way you have described it.


----------



## 89539

Thanks Cabby.

We have had it since about March. The previous owners bought it from Westcrofts, but it is an X reg. so I don't think they would do anything now?

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh

Dunno about heat deflectors for SMEVs, but my SMEV has a vent to take away excess heat to prevent heat damage above it.

Dave


----------



## cabby

will only cost you a phone call to find out


----------



## 101400

Hello there, I might be a bit late with any help but here goes. I have a LHD Euramobil 575 originally it had no oven so I fitted one myself. Being CORGI registered I am aware of the need for ventilation and it does not appear from your comments that there is any provided. If you look outside you should see extra vents in the side of MH. If not then where is the air for combustion coming from and the heat going to? 
Every appliance has an installation manual stating the ventilation requirements so have they been complied with, if not you can still have a go at them. Hope this helps, cheers Penti.


----------



## 2Dreamers

We've got a smev oven in our Burstner and there is a heat deflector shield directly under the oven roof in the form of a plate which pulls out when we use the grill.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sundial

When Peter Hambilton fitted our Smev oven last year to our 1990 Hymer, he installed a shield just above the oven which ran the length of the worktop. We just have to remember to pull it out a fraction when we use the oven/grill. Hope this helps. J


----------



## pepandspice

*re: smev oven heat deflector*

Hi NorwegianBlue,

I was looking at a Rapido 2004(53) low profile a few days ago and the smev oven had a heat deflector fitted above it. Hope this helps.

PepandSpice.


----------



## 89539

Hi All,

In the end I bought a sheet of 0.8mm aluminium off eBay, cut it to size clamped and bent it and have installed it above the oven so that it can slide in and out. Thought we would have the chance to test it at Binton, but we are taking the kids up to Newark this week-end for a Young kennel Club camp so let's hope it does the trick.

Ours also has an internal shield when using the grill, buy kinda useless once the door is shut.

Penti, there is no external vent for the oven? There certainly wasn't on our autosleepers either. Their is a lot of dead space behind the oven and it could draw air up from under the double floor?

Pete


----------

